# It's so hot here......



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

[/IMG]
Pearl has decided this water tub is her pool. I moved it under an eave of the barn and she found it and takes a dip often. I gave up and let her have it. My wife says she's spoiled.:gaptooth:


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok. pic didn't work. I guess google documents won't work as a host for pics.


----------



## 246ranch (Jun 30, 2011)

The pic worked just fine..... cute.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, had to use photobucket to get it to work.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OMGoodness, what a sweatheart.

I bought a 10 dollar pool for my LGD's and they still insist on dirtying up the sheep tank...LOL and the pool and the tubs...Jezzz


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the look on Pearl's face. "What? It's HOT!" LOL!!


----------

